# Redbook.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Now available in pocket size for 2018 on October 2. From Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2017/09/trusted-rancher-recordkeeping-tool-soon-available-for-2018-2017-09-19/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=16c9c96307-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-16c9c96307-296641129


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

And here I thought reebok was coming out with a line of work boots.....damn it, I always liked their tennis shoes.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Here you can get small calving books free at our local co op feed store that big companies leave as advertising or promotional. Some guys that raise bulls also give out calving books if you buy bulls from them. NDSU also gives out a few through the extension office. I usually get one or two from my sister who is a county agent.

During calving that little book is pretty darn important to me as I have every cow/calf in it that has calved and lists of everything I've treated and lists of problem cows for sale. I go through a moment of anxiety if I think I've lost it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

My phone has gradually become my device for record keeping. I take a picture of each newborn and the momma cow. That records the DOB on the picture properties.I then enter the info in the Notes app.Later I transfer the information to a printed spread sheet/ clipboard to use when we work the calves.

As IHC mentioned, we also get the free booklets from the Extension office. I would at times forget which truck it was in.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> And here I thought reebok was coming out with a line of work boots.....damn it, I always liked their tennis shoes.


I know better than to not proofread.....just did not catch it.

Regards, Mike


----------

